# Wanted, Aspen Trees



## jaytee (Feb 17, 2007)

I've been looking for aspen trees for awhile now and the only thing I've found was from the National Arbor Foundation. I bought two of theirs but they were VERY small, 'bout a foot tall and about the size of a soda straw. Looking for something in the 2 to 3 foot range. Any help would be appreciated. And we live in Southwest Missouri and according to the zone maps, we should be okay.


----------



## jaytee (Mar 19, 2007)

Doesn't anybody know where I can get some aspen trees? A little help please:bang:


----------



## PA Plumber (Mar 19, 2007)

I've got a whole bunch. Nothing in the 2-3' range. Most of my stuff is 12" DBH to 18" DBH. I will give you a great deal! (Since you're an AS member and all. )


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 20, 2007)

What do want Aspen trees for? Good for pulp and OSB, not much else. They grow fast and die young.


----------



## jaytee (Mar 20, 2007)

We love the fall color and want to plant some around our house.


----------



## Limestone (Apr 6, 2007)

Try Lawyer Nursery, carino nursery, pikes peak nursery or musser forests. google them to get their websites


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 6, 2007)

There every were in the Denver area. No idea on how to ship them? Even Wally_world sells them here about 5' tall.


----------



## Jughead (Jun 22, 2007)

http://www.fast-growing-trees.com/QuakingAspen.htm?link=leftnav#Description


----------



## Jughead (Jun 22, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> What do want Aspen trees for? Good for pulp and OSB, not much else. They grow fast and die young.



Whats the life span?


----------



## nytreeman (Jun 22, 2007)

Jughead said:


> Whats the life span?



Here upstate ny aspens and poplars live probably 10-20 yrs and usually die from diseases like canker before that though


----------



## nytreeman (Jun 22, 2007)

I had a nice row of Lombardy poplars about 40 ft tall and 12 yrs aold and all died within 2 yrs of canker any poplar/cottonwood/aspen grow super fast and usualy die very young.Some hybrid poplars resist disease better but then get gigantic and die after maybe 20 - 30 yrs anyhow of old age


----------

